# 3RD international Siargao Game Fishing Tournament



## zandermouse (10. Mai 2010)

Bild 1, Das Gruppenbild der Angler vor dem Pavillon

Im Halbschlaf quälen mich Gedanken an unbezahlte Rechnungen und ein überzogenes Konto. Ich rechne noch einmal alles durch. Das Budget ist knapp, aber es müsste passen. Der Airbus A300 der Kuwait Airways befindet sich bereits im Landeanflug auf Manila. Noch eine halbe Stunde und dann geht die Hektik und die Schlepperei los. Mein Gepäck müsste schon in Manila sein. Die LH-Nummern auf den Gepäckstreifen, die an meinem Ticket hängen deuten darauf hin, dass mein Tackle mit einer Cargomaschine der Lufthansa im Direktflug nach Manila ging.
Dumpf setzt der A300 auf und die Landeklappen drosseln die Geschwindigkeit.
Endlich, es ist geschafft und der Stress der letzten Tage rückt in den Hintergrund.
Beim Verlassen der Maschine bekomme ich einen ersten Eindruck von der drückenden Hitze. Ich passiere den Duty Free- Bereich. Es spielt eine kleine Kapelle. Ich lese überall: „Mabuhay“, Willkommen auf den Philippinen. Noch eine kurze Passkontrolle und ich stehe am Gepäckband. Meine Bazuka kommt mir entgegen.
Schnell nehme ich alles vom Band und belade den Gepäckwagen. 
Nach dem Geldwechsel gebe ich mein Handy einer bezaubernden Filipina und bitte Sie, meine Simcard gegen eine einheimische Smartcard auszutauschen. Ein kurzer Flirt und weiter zum Taxistand. Langsam quält sich das Taxi durch den dichten Verkehr den Roxas Boulevard entlang. Ich genieße den ersten farbenprächtigen Sonnenuntergang dieser Reise. Am Ende der Mabini Street hält das Taxi in einer kleinen Seitenstraße, in der sich meine Pension befindet. Meine Frau und einige Ihrer Geschwister begrüßen mich und helfen mir das Gepäck nach oben in ein kleines Zimmer zu wuchten. Ich verschwende keine Zeit und mache mich sofort wieder auf den Weg. Die Registrierung für das Tournament muss ich unbedingt noch heute auf die Reihe kriegen. Es ist Freitag und die Deadline für die Registrierung nicht mehr weit. Zum Glück ist der Tackle Shop noch offen. Überhastet betrete ich den Laden und bitte um meine Registrierung. Dabei übersehe ich Gordon der nun neben mir steht und mich herzlich begrüßt. „I am happy to see you again.“ 

Gordon überfällt mich sofort mit endlosen Vorschlägen, wie und wo wir die nächste Zeit jiggen könnten. Er drückt mir haufenweise Jigs in die Hand und schwärmt vom neuesten Hightech-Tackle. Ich muss jedoch passen und erkläre ihm, dass ich mich erst um meine Frau kümmern muss, bevor ich angeln „darf“. OK, be a good boy now. 
Just give me the money for the registration. 

Am nächsten Morgen mache ich mich auf zum Office der Cebu Pacifc. Diesmal möchte ich direkt nach Siargao Island fliegen. Das Office quillt vor Kunden über. Darauf habe ich jetzt keinen Bock. Ich entschließe mich die Tickets später in Puerto Galera, wo ein Teil meine Ausrüstung lagert, zu buchen. Ab ins Hotel und auf nach Puerto. Wir verbringen die nächsten10 Tage mit Beach- und Familienurlaub. Zeit genug für die Erledigung der Visa-Formalitäten und der Organisation des weiteren Reiseverlaufes. Anfangs mutiere ich zum Nachtschwärmer und meide die tagsüber herrschende fast unerträgliche Hitze. Das Nachtleben ist aufregend und das kühle Bier schmeckt bei dem Klima fantastisch. Die Tage vergehen wie im Fluge. 
Am letzten Tag bringt mich meine Frau zum Anleger und ich verlasse diesen wunderschönen Ort in einem kleinen Boot in Richtung Manila. Die Busfahrt von Batangas nach Manila ist inzwischen reine Routine. In Manila verbringe ich den Abend in einem gemütlichen Biergarten. Viel Zeit habe ich nicht, denn der Wecker klingelt um 4.30 Uhr in der Frühe. Der Flug am nächsten Tag von Manila nach Cebu verläuft ohne besondere Vorkommnisse. In Cebu werde ich bei brütender Hitze über ein endloses Rollfeld dirigiert. Die Flughafenarbeiter sind vermummt, wie die Statisten am Set zum Dreh eines schlechten Endzeitepos alla Mad Max. 
Endlich erreiche ich die kleine Propellermaschine und steige ein.
Sofort schaue ich mich nach den üblichen Verdächtigen um und werde fündig.
Ein älterer Filipino mit einer großen Shimano- Umhängetasche betritt das Flugzeug.
Weiter hinten sitzt ein älterer Herr mit einem Hemd auf dem Marline und Sails abgebildet sind. Das macht die Sache einfacher. Während sich das Flugzeug weiter füllt, läuft mir der schweiß aus allen Poren. Ich nehme die Safety Card aus der Sitztasche und fächere mir damit Luft zu. 
Endlich heben wir ab und überfliegen viele Islets, die bis auf den letzten Quadratmeter mit Hütten bebaut sind und von unzähligen Fischerbooten umsäumt werden. Der dritte Landeanflug auf das winzige Rollfeld von Siargao gelingt dem Piloten. Das Vorderrad der Maschine stoppt nach einer Vollbremsung einen halben Meter vor der Grasnarbe. Sofort nach dem Aussteigen nehme ich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen Kontakt auf. Da wir alle dasselbe Ziel haben, finden wir uns schnell in einem Van zusammen. Wir stellen uns gegenseitig vor. Der Filipino ist Joseph, the Tunaman. 
Weiter mit an Board sind Dave und sein Sohn Richard aus Canada. Wir haben ein gemeinsames Ziel: Juniors Place in Pilar. Noch ehe wir Pilar erreicht haben, haben wir uns angefreundet. Junior empfängt uns herzlich und freut sich gleich 4 Gäste auf einmal begrüßen zu dürfen. Da wir alle hungrig sind, lässt Junior den Tisch decken.
Beim Lunch lernen wir Yury aus Russland kennen. Selbstverständlich gibt es beim Tischgespräch nur ein Thema: Angeln. Yury und ich fachsimpeln unaufhörlich, so dass Junior beschließt uns im selben Zimmer unterzubringen. 
Die Kanadier schrauben und basteln ohne Unterlass an ihrem Tackle und das sollte für die kommenden Tage ein alltäglicher Anblick werden. Am späten Nachmittag lädt Balolong mit seinem dänischen Gast Kim einen Sailfish am Pier aus. Der Däne ist ein notorischer Trophäenjäger. Er sammelt alle Schwanzflossen und Nasen seiner gefangenen Fische und lässt sie auf dem Hüttendach neben an von der Sonne trocknen. 

Junior erklärt, dass Pilar derzeit über keinen Strom verfügt. Das unterseeische Kabel,
das ganz Siargao Island mit Strom aus Mindanao versorgt, ist gebrochen. Junior lässt jedoch nachts einen Generator laufen, so dass wir wenigstens zum Schlafen die Aircondition laufen haben. Das Schlimmste an der Nachricht ist jedoch, dass die Fischer nicht mehr rausfahren, um Flying Fish zu fangen, denn es gibt kein Eis zum Kühlen. Junior’s Place ist der einzige Ort an dem es noch kalte Getränke gibt. Daher werden sich meine anglerischen Aktivitäten vorerst auf das Jiggen beschränken. 

Am nächsten Tag baue ich meine Ruten zusammen. Diesmal habe ich mein Tackle unter Berücksichtigung der zu erwartenden Fischgrößen und der Besonderheit der zum Einsatz kommenden Banka- Booten zusammengestellt. Beim Schleppfischen verwende ich 2 Penn Senator 113H Rollen bespult mit 30 lbs Mono. Die Sternbremse ist bei den zu erwatenden Fischen kein Nachteil. Die Rollen sind leicht, robust und fassen genügend Schnur. Bei den Ruten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was die Länge betrifft. Daher beschließe ich für das Testfischen vor dem Tournament eine Kurze und eine etwas längere Rute einzusetzen. Die kurze ist eine Custom made all Roller Guides aus Puerto Rico mit einer Länge von 1,70 m. Im Rohr steckt noch eine Jiggingrute, die mir mit einer Länge von 2,10 m zum Jiggen jedoch ungeeignet erscheint. Außerdem ist mir die Spitze zu weich. Also wird dieses Schnäppchen von den Magdeburger Meeresangeltagen zum Schleppen missbraucht. 
Der Tunaman bittet mich um Hilfe bei der Einstellung der Bremskraft an seinen Penn Internationals. So halte ich die Rute und er saust mit dem Federkraftmesser los. 
Mittags kommt Balolong vorbei und berichtet, dass er am Vormittag sieben Segelfische landen konnte. Es scheint also reichlich Fisch zu geben. Lediglich die Beschaffung der Köderfische stellt ein ernsthaftes Problem dar.

Am Nachmittag fahre ich mit Yury zum Jiggen raus. Dazu teilen wir uns ein Boot und ich borge Yury eine Jiggingcombo. Unter dem Vorwand, Yury das Jiggen zu erklären, versuche ich die Bodenstruktur auszuloten und die fängigen Kanten wieder zu finden. Da ich über kein Echolot verfüge, macht das Jiggen während des Tournaments nur Sinn, wenn man diese Kanten kennt. Am späten Nachmittag werde ich fündig. Leider hat Yury einen Abriss und ich keine Lust zum Riggen. Egal, die Mission ist erfüllt und wir fahren zurück. 

Am nächsten Tag soll um 16:00 Uhr die Auslosung der Boote stattfinden. Doch es ist jetzt schon klar, dass sich eine größere Gruppe von Anglern, die über Butuan City anreisen, verspäten wird. Daher werde ich mich auch verspäten und den ganzen Tag Schleppfischen. Noch habe ich die Chance dies mit einem der erfahrenen Bootsmänner zu tun. Während des Tournaments könnte mein Bootsmann ein Reisbauer sein, der kein Englisch spricht, da ausgelost wird, wer mit welchem Bootsmann fischt. Junior teilt mir einen älteren offensichtlich sehr erfahrenen Bootsmann zu. 







Bild 2: Erfahrener Bootsmann

Ich werde pünktlich um 5:30 Uhr abgeholt. Wir fahren der aufgehenden Sonne entgegen. Ich genieße den frischen Fahrtwind und das Knattern des kleinen Motors. Mein Bootsmann stellt lässig mit einer Kippe im Mundwinker die Bremsen meiner Senators ein. Er lässt sich von mir einen Wirbel geben und knotet ihn an das 50 lbs – Vorfach der einen Rute. Die zweite Rolle war nur mit der 30 lbs 
Hauptschnur bespult. Ich greife in meine Tasche und reiche eine Spule mit 80 lbs Vorfachmaterial nach hinten, doch mein Bootsmann insistiert: „It is to big. Ask Junior 
50 lbs is enough.“ Da es noch viel zu früh ist sich zu streiten, lasse ich ihn den Wirbel direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten. Irgendwie habe ich ihn aber trotzdem verärgert, denn er steuerte das Boot in die nächste größere Welle, so dass ich eine Ganzkörperdusche erhalte. Ich hatte ja eh keine Zeit zu duschen. Langsam drehe ich mich um und werfe ihm einen finsteren Blick zu. Er lächelt verlegen und seine Gestik verrät mir etwas in der Art: „Sorry Sir.“ Das reicht mir und ich entspanne mich wieder. Hauptsache die Zigaretten sind noch trocken. Wir nähren uns einem Hotspot, den Balolong immer als „House of Sailfish“ bezeichnet hat. Kaum das ich mich daran erinnere, höre ich den geilsten Sound der Welt, den nur der Klicker einer Senator von sich geben kann. Dem älteren Herrn hinter mir ist das ebenfalls aufgefallen und er gibt Vollgas. Die kleine Engine heult laut auf und übertönt den Sound des Klickers,
so dass ich zu nächst nicht merke, dass auch von der zweiten Penn in hohem Tempo die Schnur gerippt wird. Fish on ! Double strike Sailfish ! Leider können wir nur einen haken. Ich nehme die Rute aus dem Halter und fange an den Fisch behutsam zu drillen, denn ich weiß, dass das die Rute ohne Vorfach ist. Schnell gewinne ich 100 m Schnur zurück. Der Fisch fängt an zu schlagen. Oh nein, ich spüre deutlich die Hiebe seines Schwertes. Augenblicklich erschlafft die Leine und der Fisch ist weg. 
Kein Grund zur Aufregung, denn es ist erst 7:00 Uhr in der Früh. 

In leicht verärgertem Ton insistiere ich: „Would you please tie my leader now !“
Er nimmt das Vorfach und knotet es an. Der Knoten hält der Belastungsprobe:
Zug über beide Knie, nicht stand. Ein zweiter Versuch. Diesmal werden die herausstehenden Enden der Schnur angesenkt. Ich begutachte den Knoten und habe Nichts zu beanstanden. Ein neuer Köderfisch wird am Duo-look-up-snap befestigt und weiter geht’s. 
Es vergeht eine gute Stunde bis der linke Klicker erneut anfängt zu ratschen. Das ist die Jiggingrute mit dem zusätzlich montierten Sinkblei. Vollgas ! 
Die Schnur fliegt von der Rolle. Ich beobachte die Rolle ganz genau. Der Haken sitzt. Ich nehme die Rute aus dem Halter und signalisiere: langsame Fahrt. 
Zunächst habe ich keine Ahnung, um was für einen Fisch es sich handelt, da er in die Tiefe flüchtet. Der Fisch ist jetzt etwa 10 m vom Boot entfernt und es erfolgt eine erneute, rasante Flucht bei der die Rutenspitze bricht. Nach einigen weiteren, in ihrer Heftigkeit jedoch nachlassenden Fluchten kann mein Bootsmann den Wahoo gaffen. 

Die Rute können wir erstmal vergessen. Der Bootsmann schlägt mir vor, zurück nach Pilar zu fahren und die Rute auszutauschen. Es ist nur schade um den Sprit den wir beim Schleppen mit nur einer Rute verfahren würden. Ich stimme ihm bedingt zu und bestehe darauf wenigstens während der Rückfahrt mit der verbliebenen Rute weiter zu schleppen. Ein neuer flying Fisch wird montiert und wir nehmen wieder Fahrt auf.






Bild 3, Die beiden Wahoos des Vormittages 

Schon kurze Zeit später rücken die Felsen an der Flussmündung bei Pilar in Sichtweite. Das war’s dann wohl für heute Vormittag. Denke ich und zünde eine Kippe an. Doch weit gefehlt. Der Sound der Senator, oh wie ich ihn liebe, überrascht nicht nur mich. Vollgas ! Der Haken sitzt. Ich leiere wie ein Verrückter, denn der Fisch kommt uns direkt entgegen. Diesmal weiß ich es genau. Der nächste Wahoo lässt sich an der kurzen und leichten Trollingrute wunderbar ums Boot spazieren führen. Aufgrund der Ausleger des Bootes können alle Fische nur am Bug gelandet werden. 
Ich bin von meinem Gerät begeistert. Das ideale Fanggerät ist gefunden und der zweite Wahoo liegt im Boot. Mich plagen dennoch einige Zweifel. Womöglich könnte die kurze Rute beim Fang eines Sails einige Nachteile haben. Allerdings ist sie bei einem Tun wieder von Vorteil. Das werden wir hoffentlich nach dem Lunch noch herausfinden, denn morgen wird es ernst. 
Um 14:00 Uhr stechen wir wieder in See. Diesmal mit zwei kurzen Trollingruten made in Puerto Rico und den beiden Senatoren. Selbstverständlich fahren wir als erstes wieder die Stellen ab, an denen wir die Hoos erbeutet haben. 
Nach einer halben Stunde surrt erneut Schnur von der Rolle. Da es sich um die Kombo mit dem Sinker handelt, denke ich an einen weiteren Wahoo. Ich nehme die Rute aus dem Halter und spüre nur wenig Widerstand. Der anfängliche Drill fühlt sich nach einem klassischen Wahoo an. Der Fisch nährt sich in raschem Tempo dem Boot. Na klar denke ich, das ist ein Hoo. Ich muss leiern was das Zeug hält, denn die Schnur erschlaft und ich verliere den Kontakt zum Fisch. Nach dem ich ca. 100m Schnur aufgespult habe, bekomme ich wieder Kontakt zum Fisch. Der Fisch schießt unter das Boot. Ich werfe dem Bootsmann die Rute zu. Alles geht so schnell, dass das kleinste Zögern zum Verlust des Fisches führen würde. Der Bootsmann hechtet
mir entgegen und fädelt dabei die Rute unter den Auslegerträgern hindurch. Nach wenigen Sekunden halte ich die Rute wieder in meinen Händen. Jetzt spüre ich den gewaltigen Zug der unmöglich von einem Wahoo stammen kann. Die Schnur läuft mit großer Geschwindigkeit von der Rolle. Die Engine tuckert brav weiter und das Boot zieht immer enger werdende Kreise um den wild springenden Fisch. Das gibt mir Gelegenheit etliche Meter Schnur zu gewinnen. Nach dem achten Sprung des Sails höre ich auf zu zählen. Alle meine bisher gefangenen Segelfische hatte ich innerhalb von 10 Minuten am Boot. Das hier war vollkommen anders, als alles was ich bisher erlebt habe. Der Drill dauert mittlerweile bereits 20 Minuten an. Was für ein Teil ist das nur. Ich sehe die Markierung an der Schnur, die mir sagt, dass noch 40 Balolongsche Armlängen Schnur auf der Rolle fehlen. Einige Male verschwindet diese Markierung unter der aufgespulten Schnur bevor der Fisch wieder und wieder Schnur von der Rolle zieht. Der Fisch gibt sich einfach nicht geschlagen. Balolong sagte mir immer: “Sir don’t touch the Drag. The line will break.” Jedoch brauche ich jetzt mehr Bremskraft, sonst geht das Spiel noch ewig so weiter. Ganz behutsam drehe ich am Bremsrad und hebe dabei die Rute unter starkem Zug an. Der Fisch kommt mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser und ich drehe ihn langsam in meine Richtung. 
Ja, jetzt geht’s. Der Bootsmann kriegt bald das Schwert zu greifen. 
Der Fisch ist fetter als sonst üblich. Wahrscheinlich ein älteres Exemplar. 
Da in ca. einer Stunde die Auslosung beginnt muss am Pier schon ganz schön was los sein. Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen meinen Fisch genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt dort anzulanden. Vielleicht gelingt es mir so meine Kontrahenten etwas einzuschüchtern oder psychischen Druck aufzubauen.
Mein Bootsmann braucht einige Zeit bis er den Fisch ins Boot gehievt hat. „I am so tired now.“ Wir rauchen noch eine und dann geht es mit Volldampf nach Pilar.






Bild 4, Der Fisch des Tages

Am Pier entladen wir den Fisch und machen Fotos. Sofort läuft eine Menschenmenge zusammen und bestaunt unseren Fang. 
Den Fisch überlasse ich dem Bootsmann als Bezahlung für den Tag. Binnen 2 Stunden ist er zerlegt und verkauft. 
Nach einer Dusche sitzen wir bei Junior, trinken kühles Bier und warten auf die sich verspätende Angelgruppe. Junior erklärt, dass für das Tournament heute Abend Flying Fische nebst riesigen Eisblöcken aus Mindanao per Schiff herangeschafft werden. Auch der ganze Sprit für die teilnehmenden Boote muss auf dem Seeweg antransportiert werden. 
Endlich trifft der Jeepney aus Dapa ein. Auf dem Dach sind 18 Rutentransportrohre vertäut. Ein herrlicher Anblick. Sämtliche philippinische Angelclubs werden am Tournament teilnehmen. Es wird später Abend bis sich alle Angler zur Auslosung am Pavillon einfinden. Es scheint so, als wenn der ganze Ort hier zusammengelaufen ist.
Auf dem Pavillon sind die Flaggen aller teilnehmenden Länder gesetzt. Mit Genugtuung blicke ich auf die deutsche Fahne. 

Gordon liest nach einer kurzen Begrüßung die Regeln des Tournaments vor. Die Auslosung der Boote und Besatzungen beginnt. Angetreten sind 41 Angler aus 14 Ländern. In Pilar gibt es allerdings nur 7 Bootsmänner die wissen, wie man mit Rute und Rolle fischt. Die Angler werden namentlich aufgerufen und ziehen eine Nummer.
Danach wird der Name des Bootsmanns verlesen. Mein Name wird fast zum Schluss aufgerufen, als Balolong und alle anderen mir bekannten Bootsleute bereits vergeben sind. Mir wird flau in der Magengegend. Was für einen Bootsmann werde ich bekommen? Vielleicht einen Bauern der weder Ahnung vom Angeln hat noch Englisch spricht. 
Mein Name wird aufgerufen und ich ziehe die Nummer 13 und schrecke zusammen. 
Ich habe mich verguckt, es ist die Nummer 31. Mein Bootsmann heißt REMY ESPANOLLA, ein Name, den ich noch nie gehört habe. Dieses Mal wird mir kein Balolong beim Riggen helfen oder mit gutem Rat beiseite stehen. Ich werde alles selbst machen müssen. Ich begrüße meinen Bootsmann, ein kleiner drahtiger Filipino
mit ungewöhnlich dunkler Hautfarbe. Hoffentlich hat er sich diesen Teint beim Fischen auf der offenen See eingefangen. 
Er stellt mir eine sehr schockierende Frage: 
„Sir, do you speak Tagalog ?“ Ich frage Ihn im Gegenzug, ob er des Englischen mächtig ist. Seine Antwort lautet: No! Was soll das nur werden ? Ich muss wohl einen sehr niederschmetternden Gesichtsausdruck gehabt haben, denn Remy beruhigte mich mit der folgenden Aussage wieder: „Sir it was only a joke. I speak English.“
Der folgende Dialog gestaltete sich in etwa folgendermaßen: 

Do you have a boat ? Yes Sir !
Can I inspect the boat ? Yes Sir !
Have you got Flying Fish ? Yes Sir !
Do you know how to rig the bait ? Yes Sir !
What do you need for tomorrow ? Hooks and Weights.

Remy hält noch einen kurzen Plausch mit seiner Familie. Für Pilar ist das Tournament sicher der größte Event des Jahres. Ich dränge jetzt darauf Junior aufzusuchen, um noch zusätzliche Haken und Bleie zu kaufen. Wir kommen fast zu spät. Ich bekomme gerade noch das letzte Dutzend Haken der Größe 7/0. Ich gebe Remy noch eine Hand voll Haken der Größe 8/0 und erkläre ihm, dass er diese für größere Köderfische verwenden soll.







Bild 5, v.l.n.r. Yury, Richard, Dave und ich

Am nächsten Morgen treffen wir uns um 6:00 Uhr. Ich gebe Remy 1000 Pesos um sein boot aufzutanken. Das Boot ist auf den ersten Blick nicht zu beanstanden. Am Heck weht eine Fahne mit der Nr. 31. Sämtliche Angler werden zur offiziellen Eröffnung zum Pavillon gebeten. Hier hat sich wiederum der ganze Ort versammelt und wartet auf das Eintreffen der Politiker. 
Irgendwann ist es dann so weit und es folgen mehrere Ansprachen der Veranstalter, der Sponsoren und der Politiker. Es gibt auch eine niedliche Tanzaufführung der Jugend aus Pilar und dann geht es endlich los. Ich trage mich in die ausliegenden Listen ein: „Boat Number 31 check out time: 10:00 am.“ 
Ich besorge mir noch eine Flasche Mineralwasser als plötzlich ein heftiger Platzregen einsetzt. Remy wartet bereits im Boot und hat auch einen „Helper“ mitgebracht. Die Funktion der Helpers war mir anfangs nicht ganz klar, da meiner die ganze Zeit nur mit Wasserschöpfen beschäftigt war. Ich beschließe mich noch 5 Minuten unterzustellen bevor ich ins Boot steige. Als erstes kontrolliere ich die Eisbox mit den Köderfischen. Remy hat tatsächlich einige Köder geriggt, die brauchbar aussehen.
Er hat seinen eigenen Stil beim Riggen, aber das ist mir jetzt erst einmal egal. Wir müssen zusehen, dass wir so schnell wie möglich die Fischgründe erreich. 
Bei der Ausfahrt aus der Flussmündung werden die Wellen langsam immer größer, teilweise brechen sie in der Flussmündung. Mir wird sofort klar, dass uns schwere See erwartet. Ich weise den Bootsmann an, meine Ruten festzubinden, damit sie nicht verloren gehen, falls wir kentern sollten. Das kommt hier öfters vor als man denkt. Schließlich wird diese Gegend wegen ihrer hohen Wellen auch als Surferhauptstadt der Philippinen bezeichnet. 
Die Angeln werden beködert und ich versuche Remy zu erklären, dass er das Tempo wegnehmen soll, damit ich bei langsamer Fahrt den korrekten Lauf der Köderfische kontrollieren kann. „Slow down the engine !“ wird nicht verstanden. Ich tauche die Rutenspitze mit dem Köderfisch in die See und kann in der Gischt gerade so erkennen, ob der Köder trudelt oder schön flattert. Mit einer Handbewegung versuche ich Remy zu erklären, wie sich der Köder bewegen muss.
Ich probiere etliche Köderfische aus und justiere nach bis die Köder so laufen, wie mir das gefällt.

Wir fahren erst nach Norden, wo ich gestern meinen Sailfish und die beiden Wahoos erbeuten konnte. Jedoch wirkt alles wie ausgestorben. Wir sehen keine fliegenden Fische oder irgendein sonstiges Lebenszeichen. Remy: „Sir, no fish in this area !“ 
Also nehmen wir Kurs in Richtung Süden. Die See südlich von Pilar ist noch tückischer als im Norden. Ständig schwappen die Wellen über die Boardwand und der Helper ist unaufhörlich mit dem ausschöpfen des Bootes beschäftigt.
Ich werde ständig mit Seewasser bespritzt, so dass das Anzünden und rauchen einer Zigarette unmöglich wird.
Beim Überfahren eines Wellenberges kracht es richtig, wenn der Sperrholzkasten mit seinen Auslegern wieder aufsetzt. Ich bin permanent damit beschäftigt bei größeren Wellen das Boot auszubalancieren. Wie man bei diesem Seegang einen Fisch ausdrillen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Am späten Nachmittag haben wir noch immer keinen Strike. Langsam zermürbt uns die raue See. Wir fahren jetzt weiter draußen parallel zu den Wellen und bekommen den langersehnten Strike. Die Schnur pfeift von der Rolle und der Klicker knarzt herrlich vor sich hin. Wir erhöhen das Tempo um den fisch zu haken. Ich nehme die Rute in die Hand und versuche zu pumpen. Ganz in der Ferne springt ein ordentlicher Sailfish. Doch leider schüttelt er beim ersten Sprung auch gleich die Haken ab. 
Mist, Enttäuschung macht sich breit. 
Mit einer Handbewegung deute ich an, dass Remy das Boot in einem weiten Bogen wenden soll, um die Stelle erneut abzuschleppen. Doch Remy stoppt das Boot und ich begreife, dass es irgendein Problem mit dem Antrieb gibt. 
Ich nehme ganz vorne im Bug platz, um das Boot auszubalancieren. Der Helper springt in die See und taucht unter das Boot. Remy schraubt an der Engine. Das Boot tanzt manövrierunfähig in den hohen Wellen. Nach dem die Welle samt Schraube demontiert ist, sehe ich das Malheur. Wir haben in der rauen See ein Schraubenblatt verloren. Gott sei dank führt das Boot Ersatz mit. Remy tauscht die Schraube aus und 15 Minuten später ist alles wieder eingebaut und die Fahrt kann weiter gehen. Sehr professionell, meine Jungs.
Kurz vor 5:00 Uhr trage ich mich im Pavillon aus und betrachte den Galgen. Anscheinend hatten die anderen auch kein Glück, denn ich sehe keinen Fisch, der mir Respekt einflößt.






Bild 6, Der Galgen.

Am zweiten Tag des Tournaments stehe ich mit meinem Kaffeepott am Pier und halte nach meinem Bootsmann Ausschau. Langsam werde ich unruhig. Da es auch manch anderem so geht, werde ich gelassener. Endlich sehe ich das Boot Nr. 31 und hole mein Zeug. Die See hat sich etwas beruhigt. Schnell werden die Wellen höher und das Wasser blauer. Wir beködern die Trollingruten mit fliegenden Fischen und testen ihren lauf. Remy nimmt dieses mal sogar die Fahrt weg, so dass ich den korrekten Lauf der Köder problemlos überprüfen kann. Alles, bis auf die Verspätung, klappt heute viel besser und auch die geriggten Köderfische machen einen besseren Eindruck als gestern. Das nachjustieren ist fast unnötig. Ich vermute, dass sich die Jungs in der letzten Nacht von dem Einen oder Anderen einen guten Rat geholt haben und dafür viel Rum geflossen ist. Wir werden schon noch zusammenwachsen und ein eingespieltes Team werden. 
Das der erste Strike nicht lange auf sich warten ließ, war schon fast obligatorisch.
Fehler können wir uns heute nicht erlauben, denn die Köderfische sind wieder einmal Mangelwahre. Die Brothers Grimm, wie sie der Holländer, der sich mir gegenüber ein Zimmer mit den USA und der Türkei teilt, getauft hat, mussten heute früh mit einem vergammelten Köderfisch losziehen. Die Brothers Grimm sind ebenfalls Deutsche, die sich mit „Kalle“ und „German“ zum Tournament angemeldet haben.
Nach einem Check unserer Eisbox steht fest, dass wir es schwer haben werden. Leider haben wir nur noch den Rest von Gestern zur Verfügung. Die Köder sind auch auf unserem Boot Mangelware. Wir werden wohl am Nachmittag auf Kunstköder umstellen müssen oder Jiggen. Doch zunächst zurück zum Sound des Klickers neben mir. Ich nehme die Rute aus dem Halter und weiß sofort, dass am anderen Ende der Leine ein Wahoo hängt. Während ich für eine stets straffe Leine sorge,
weise ich meine Jungs an, den Motor abzustellen und den Bug des Bootes mit 45 Grad zur Leine auszurichten. 
Remy nimmt vor mir auf der äußersten Bugspitze mit dem Gaff Platz. Ich drille den Fisch langsam zum Boot. Jetzt gibt es eine wilde Flucht nach unten. Wie schön, dass er das macht und lasse ihn abziehen. Schnell sind erneut 50 Meter Schnur von der Rolle gerippt. Ich hole den Fisch aus der Tiefe. Neugierig schauen wir über die Bordwand und sehen die silbrig schimmernde Flanke eines Wahoos. Die nächsten Fluchten sind schon kürzer, aber immer gefährlich nahe am Ausleger. Irgendwann kann ich den Wahoo mit einer Hand um den Bug spazieren führen. Remy wartet einen günstigen Moment ab und gafft den Fisch, der jetzt nach allem schnappt, was in seiner Reichweite ist. Juhu ein Hoo ! 
Das Vorfach ist halb durchgebissen. Wir schneiden ein Stück ab und montieren einen neuen Wirbel. Auf Feindfahrt in Richtung Süden haben wir zunächst kein Erfolg. 
Es wird Mittag und die Sonne knallt ohne Gnade. Meine Wasservorräte sind aufgebraucht und die Zigaretten sind alle. Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit zurück nach Pilar zu fahren und den Fisch zum Wiegen abzuliefern. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich meine Vorräte auffüllen und ein paar Islander besorgen. 
Doch ich habe die Rechnung ohne meine Crew gemacht. Remy donnert an der Hafeneinfahrt vorbei in Richtung Süden. Vorsorglich weise ich darauf hin, dass ich kein Wasser mehr habe. Remy gibt mir sein Wasser. Jedes mal, wenn Remy eine Zigarette anzündet, ist auch eine für mich dabei. 






Bild 7, Richard mit einem Sail 

Wir fahren weit nach norden bis nach Burgos, die Turniergrenze. 
Trotzdem das Gebiet relativ klein ist, in dem gefischt werden darf, sind Begegnungen auf hoher See mit der Konkurrenz eher selten. Heute findet eine solche Begegnung statt, sehr zu unserem Missfallen. Auf dem Nachbarboot wird gerade einen Sail gelandet. Ich sehe eine tief hängende Regenwolke. Remy sieht sie auch und fährt unter ihr durch. Kaum verschwindet die Sonne über uns, bekommen wir einen Strike und die Schnur surrt von der Spule. Ich warte solange es irgend geht, bevor ich die Rute aus dem Halter nehme. Die meisten Fische gingen diesmal verloren, weil dieser Zeitpunkt nicht abgewartet wurde. Jetzt spüre ich einen guten Sail. Unter großem Zug gewinne ich fast hundert Meter Schnur zurück. Doch aus heiterem Himmel verliere ich den Kontakt und der Fisch ist weg. 
Wir drehen bis zum Abend unsere Runden, suchen alles ab, doch der Fisch bleibt weg. Ab in Richtung Pilar ! Falls ich mich nicht vor 5:00 Uhr austrage, werden wir für den ganzen Tag disqualifiziert und unser Fisch nicht gewertet. Dieses Zeitfenster macht das Jiggen in der abendlichen Beißphase unmöglich. 
Um 4:25 Uhr wird unser Fisch gewogen. Das Gewicht stimmt bis auf das Gramm genau mit dem von Yury gefangenen Fisch überein. Das heißt für uns Platz 2, denn Yury kam zu erst rein. Enttäuschung auf der ganzen Linie. 
Am Abend gehe ich mit den Kanadiern auf ein paar San Miguel in eine Karaoke-Bar.
Wir haben jede Menge Spaß und singen Songs in einer Sprache (Visaya), die ich nur bruchstückhaft verstehe. 






Bild 8, Bootsmann Mario freut sich über einen kleinen Dorado

Am letzten Tag des Tournaments wollen wir mit frischen Ködern noch einmal alles geben und steigen kurz nach 6:00 Uhr Morgens in unser Boot. Wir fahren am Pavillon vorbei und freuen uns auf reiche Beute. Am Pavillon steht Gordon mit einem Megaphon und winkt uns wild gestikulierend herüber. Remy fährt erst weiter, dreht dann aber doch bei. Wir erfahren, dass uns aufgrund der Wettersituation eine Ausfahrt nicht gestattet wird. Frustriert sitzen wir bis um 14:00 Uhr Pavillon und hoffen auf die Genehmigung, doch noch fischen zu dürfen. 
Die einzige Aufmunterung verschafft uns der Engländer CHRIS MAY durch seinen für die Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellten Wahoo, aus dem ein eilig herbeigeholter Japaner hervorragendes Sashimi zaubert. Noch drei Boote sind draußen und bereiten Gordon sichtlich Sorgen. Nach und nach kommen sie herein und präsentieren ihre Fänge, die unfairer Weise auch gewertet werden. Yury ergattert sich so noch einen 1. Platz für den größten Dorado und einen zweiten Platz für einen kleinen Barakuda in der Klasse „Sonstige“. 






Bild 9, Dave mit seinem Sail

Als das letzte Boot den sicheren Hafen erreicht hat, wird das Tournament aus Sicherheitsgründen beendet. Die Kanadier fahren trotzdem noch raus und erbeuten einen Sail, der den ersten Platz bedeutet hätte. Ich spare meine Köder und den Sprit für den Folgetag, da durch die unruhige See ungewöhnlich viele Dorados in Küstennähe kommen. Dies sollte auch mein letzter Angeltag vor der Abreise werden.
Fazit: Die Regeln für das Tournament macht Gordon. Die wichtigste Regel des Tournaments lautet, dass Gorden zu jeder Zeit jede Regel beliebig ändern darf.






Bild 10, Richard mit einem Doradobullen






Bild 11, Siegerehrung: Gorden, Remy und ich






Bild 12, Der Pavillon mit einigen Fischen

Gruß

zandermouse vom Angelverein Magdeburg :vik:


----------



## Pargo Man (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3RD international Siargao Game Fishing Tournament*

eins zu eins: Atmosphäre zum Anfassen.

Magdeburg Man, Busch Man dankt herzlich für einen aufregenden Fangbericht und Reviersteckbrief.

Glückspilz, wer in seinem Leben mal so zum angeln kommt.

Tolles Ergebnis sowieso im Wettkampf.
Da haben die Spezialisten gestaunt, nehme ich an, über Deine Methodik und die abgestimmte Ausrüstung.

Gruß und Dank erneut aus dem Busch.


----------



## zandermouse (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 3RD international Siargao Game Fishing Tournament*

@Pargo Man,

vielen, vielen Dank für die Blumen. Die Spezialisten, die größtenteils leer ausgegangen sind, haben mir das aber gegönnt. Der Sieger des Tournaments war ein Filipino, der seinen ersten Billfisch überhaupt gefangen hat. Ein weiterer Filipino hat zwei Stunden lang einen Marlin gedrillt, bevor der Wirbel den Geist aufgab.  

Die Penn 113H fanden auch viele sehr nostalgisch. Wenn mich Jemand gefragt hat, warum ich mit diesen Rollen fische, war meine Antwort stets: "I like this Sound of the Klicker so much." Die Bremseinstellung kann sich jedoch leicht verändern. Daher wird die Bremse sehr oft kontrolliert.  

Jedenfalls konnte ich viele Kontakte knüpfen. Einer davon ist der Tunaman. Ein Spezialist für Yellowfin Tuna, mit dem ich beabsichtige irgend wann einmal fischen zu gehen. Er hat ein großes Boot drei Autostunden von Manila entfernt zu liegen. Gefischt wird meistens eine Woche offshore. Zielfisch ist einzig und allein Yellowfin Tuna. Die haben eine großartige Technik entwickelt. Der Trick ist das Chumming in einer Tiefe von ca. 80 fathoms. Dazu wurden spezielle mit Steinen beschwerte Boxen gebaut, die den Chum, per Schnurzug, in dieser Tiefe freisetzen. Oft kommen die Bisse schon nach wenigen Minuten. Für diese Art der Fischerei bestelle ich mir demnächst 2 Penn Internationals. Das Problem bei den Tiagras ist meiner Meinung nach die Wartung. Eine International ist einfacher zu warten. Das kann Jeder ! 

Eventuell bin ich bald wieder unten. Dann geht es auf die 100 kg Thune. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Tunaman Kontakt zu mir hält. Ansonsten wird es schwierig. #d

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Pargo Man (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: BIIIIG Zander*

Ahoi erneut, gut gemacht Kollege!
Nicht nur Deine Fischerei war große Klasse, sondern auch 
das anknüpfen der neuen Kontakte. Ich halte die Daumen
für die traumhaften YFT, 100kgs ( ! ) Wahnsinn.
Bei den Spulen würde ich aber PENNs nicht den Tiagra's vorziehen, schon ganz und gar nicht wegen der Wartungsfreundlichkeit.
Meine 50WLRSA sind mir das Maß aller Dinge. Zunächst sind auch die schon 5jährigen kaum wartungsbedürftig und wenn's dann doch sein soll, sehen ich keine unüberwindbaren Probleme im Zusammenbau.
Du brauchst bei Fischen der 100kgs Klasse aber wohl eher die 80erW.

... und jetzt schnapp Dir erstmal den Tunaman, bevor der Zug an Dir vorübergeht.


----------

